# F1b??? What can I expect them to look like?



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

I'm interested in a puppy that has a cockapoo mother and poodle father. He is pretty young right now so it's hard for me to tell what he will look like. I know he will be on the smaller side but what about his coat? Does anyone have pictures of theirs?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

It all depends which puppy you get.if you pick a puppy thats crinkly/curly right from the start you will most likely end up with a cockapoo thats more like a poodle,here are 3 f1bs all from the same litter as pups and as they are now.The last pup is the poodle type one x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are all gorgeous xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them. Especially the first one!! What a pretty face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So beautiful and totally gorgeous - all of them. F1b is, I think, what I want...

Obviously you also need to think about the character of the dog - my cavapoodliepoo is very much a poodle - very bright, very active, very in love with her people and always has an opinion she has to share about everything - she converses constantly with a range of wooflie growly yips. She also is a keen hunter, but not at all keen on mud. She loves nothing better than a cuddlie snuggle in the evenings and is a fantastic companion dog  

Looks wise she is built like a poodle - slim, lithe and athletic - but she is broader in the muzzle and her ear set is more like a cavalier.

Good luck in finding your perfect pup.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Theyre mileys kids lol only the first looksl ike her though although the black and tan is starting to,the 3rd is the double of the poodle dad x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Miley's buff/apricot pup (the first one) so, so gorgeous. I'll have one of those in Red please


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm loving the F1B's and particularly love the last one - although all gorgeous! My next pup in life will be an F1B! xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> I love Miley's buff/apricot pup (the first one) so, so gorgeous. I'll have one of those in Red please


I'm with you on the one. My question is are those still puppy coats and if so will the adult coats be the same? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Puppy number one is still the same,puppy number 2 taken very recently age 9 months but puppy number 3 has got even curlier exactly like a poodle. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I ask because Jake's cost ess exactly like number one until the adult coat came in and it is now a daily nightmare no matter how short it is. I pray Willows won't be.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are all so cute but the first one is my favorite


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

They are all fabulous  hopefully our puppy will be F1b, I think they are just stunning


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think they are all gorgeous ... Colin don't look at the scrummy Black and Tan ( possibly tri I can't see properly ) whizz past that picture xx
Mandy what coats do you think Pypers babies will have ???


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think your pup is going to have quite a thick coat curly/wavy but not poodley either im struggling to decide,the apricots wavy i think and cora too.Your boy has a very thick dense coat and he is also the chunkiest pup in the litter x


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Having issues posting a pic but our little Sidney is a toy f1b and is so curly and fluffy... His nose is quite poodley and he needs a lot of brushing! But he's gorgeous!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh I think pic may finally have attached... Hopefully this shows his curls!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute is he! I love the f1b poos xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could see he was chunky .....I love a chunky puppy...Wilf had puppy fat literally you could roll it to the end of his back, I thought he'd grow out of it but he never did and I love his build ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh F1b my favourite generation  cockapoopoo  

Yes as you can gather coat type can differ even in the same litter, but F1b's have so many good points. I will tell you what I love about F1b's, size, coat types, health, character as I find this generation very intelligent like the poodle, curly coat types may also be more suitable for some allergy sufferers and well they are just so cute... 

I would be looking for both parents to be DNA tested for PRA if possible, just good to know what your puppy will be and possibly the cockapoo in the mix to be DNA tested for FN or PFK ... Of course if a cockapoo is bred with a poodle, the poodle does not carry the FN or PFK however always good to know the cockapoos DNA status. 

Also I thought I should say that F1b can also mean a cockapoo bred back to a Cocker Spaniel and then a different coat outcome will occur, and the FN or PFK testing is important


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> It all depends which puppy you get.if you pick a puppy thats crinkly/curly right from the start you will most likely end up with a cockapoo thats more like a poodle,here are 3 f1bs all from the same litter as pups and as they are now.The last pup is the poodle type one x


Nice Puppies MandyM   oh my fave it the last one, although the top one is as pretty as a picture ... all lovely and very loved


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> I think your pup is going to have quite a thick coat curly/wavy but not poodley either im struggling to decide,the apricots wavy i think and cora too.Your boy has a very thick dense coat and he is also the chunkiest pup in the litter x


Oh I think I better go and have a look at Splodge's thread to check out his coat texture ha ha ha ...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Also I thought I should say that F1b can also mean a cockapoo bred back to a Cocker Spaniel and then a different coat outcome will occur, and the FN or PFK testing is important


Jake was bred back to a cocker. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

SidneyM said:


> Ooh I think pic may finally have attached... Hopefully this shows his curls!


aahhhhhh, ooohhhhh, sooo cute and stunning.
I can't wait to be a puppy mummy - well I mean adoptive mummy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> So beautiful and totally gorgeous - all of them. F1b is, I think, what I want...
> 
> Obviously you also need to think about the character of the dog - my cavapoodliepoo is very much a poodle - very bright, very active, very in love with her people and always has an opinion she has to share about everything - she converses constantly with a range of wooflie growly yips. She also is a keen hunter, but not at all keen on mud. She loves nothing better than a cuddlie snuggle in the evenings and is a fantastic companion dog
> 
> ...



Personality wise you have explained Lola to a T...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> Ooh I think pic may finally have attached... Hopefully this shows his curls!


He's soooo cuddley! I could eat him.. In a good way!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mandy what a *stunning* litter 

xxx


----------

